# Very Merry Christmas



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Had a very merry Christmas this year. Got a Kimber Custom two tone in 45 ACP full size and a Bradley 4 shelf smoker with the digital controls. Very excited to try out the Kimber and also had to smoke some cashews today. Cashews turned out great with a nice hickory smoke to them. When the kid gets back from the oilfield job we are going to have Christmas with them and he told me I am getting a drone with camera. Cant wait to irritate the wife and dog with that one.

The best part of Christmas though was the time spent with family and friends celebrating the birth of Jesus.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

HMMM... I don't see any pictures ......did you dream Santa came down the chimney too ?


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Pics! Let's see that Kimber.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Got the camera battery charged up again so here is the pic of the Kimber. Smoker is out in the garage and too cold out there now.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

And ya Santa did show up. He left a bunch of chocolate in my stocking. How did he know I'm a chocoholic? lol


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice look'in weapon DW.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

That Kimber is beautiful!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice looking 1911 Rick


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Couldn't take it anymore so I had to go out in the yard and fire a couple rounds. There is one dead snow bank out back but the gun didn't cycle properly. The second round got stuck going into the chamber. Cleared that one out and tried it again. Same thing happened. Emptied the pistol and went back in the house and took it apart and cleaned it again (Gave it a good cleaning and oiled before I tried it). If I rack the rounds through it seems to cycle them ok. Going to try it again this weekend and see what happens. Oh ya, shooting factory ammo until I get some loaded up.

Any ideas?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Now if you can shoot snowbanks then you can show us a pic of the Canadian smoker!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A work of art, DW.

Could be a feeding ramp issue with those bullets, although there shouldn't be. Try some hardball ammo for function. Or, send it to me so it can be broken in properly. Will need some ammo, too.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Believe it or not it could also be and extractor problem may need to be adjusted. But I agree with Glen try some hardball before anything else. Then if it still acts up, I am sure I can or Glen and Don could guide you through other things to check. You can also google 1911 extractor adjustment or just about anything else. 1911s can sometimes be very finicky but once everything is adjusted correctly, the best sidearm on the planet IMO.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Try your other magazine. Did you skin the snow bank ?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

If the gun is cold it may have too much oil on it when it gets cold, that can mess things up as well. I have seen slides freeze open due to too much lube or the wrong kind of lube. I also agree with trying some hard ball bullets.


----------

